# Great help to "satelite school"owners



## IcemanSK (Feb 2, 2008)

The March 2008 issue of MA Success magazine has a great article on how to run a good satelite school (part time school in a "Y", rec center, church, etc.) GM Keith Yates, who has successfully run satelite schools since the 70's (one 2-day a week school with 200 students) talks about the important issues around such a school. It helped me a lot issues that come up in running such a school.

The downside is MA Success cannot be purchased. I believe it is sent free to folks with a wholesale account through Century MA Suply.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 2, 2008)

Dang it.
I badly want to read that article.
I wonder if I can get a copy off of eBay.
:-(

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 2, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Dang it.
> I badly want to read that article.
> I wonder if I can get a copy off of eBay.
> :-(
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> The March 2008 issue of MA Success magazine has a great article on how to run a good satelite school (part time school in a "Y", rec center, church, etc.) GM Keith Yates, who has successfully run satelite schools since the 70's (one 2-day a week school with 200 students) talks about the important issues around such a school. It helped me a lot issues that come up in running such a school.
> 
> The downside is MA Success cannot be purchased. I believe it is sent free to folks with a wholesale account through Century MA Suply.


 
Iceman copy it and e-mail it to me or set up an e-book so we can see it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Iceman copy it and e-mail it to me or set up an e-book so we can see it.


 
My wife may know how to do it. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> My wife may know how to do it. I'll see what I can do.


 
Thanks I always enjoy someone that has great ideals.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Feb 16, 2008)

I got lucky.  This happened to be one of the free issues sent out to Century wholesale customers as a way to entice them to join MAIA.  The article is very good.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 16, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> I got lucky.  This happened to be one of the free issues sent out to Century wholesale customers as a way to entice them to join MAIA.  The article is very good.


Yeah, but what about the rest of us? :uhyeah: I've emailed Century about a wholesale account, but since I run a non-profit club they don't seem interested. And I've spent a ton of money there over the past few years. Anyway, this is becoming a mini-rant, so...I'll stop.


----------



## turtle (Feb 16, 2008)

I can scan a b/w copy of the article. Does someone have a place they can post a pdf file of it?


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 16, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Yeah, but what about the rest of us? :uhyeah: I've emailed Century about a wholesale account, but since I run a non-profit club they don't seem interested. And I've spent a ton of money there over the past few years. Anyway, this is becoming a mini-rant, so...I'll stop.



Be persistent, I've been able to set one up for myself pretty easily.  I prefer AWMA though.  Phonecalls help too.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 16, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Yeah, but what about the rest of us? :uhyeah: I've emailed Century about a wholesale account, but since I run a non-profit club they don't seem interested. And I've spent a ton of money there over the past few years. Anyway, this is becoming a mini-rant, so...I'll stop.


 
If you have a business license, I would recommend KWON.  If not, Bold Look will give you a wholesale account without a business license.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 16, 2008)

turtle said:


> I can scan a b/w copy of the article. Does someone have a place they can post a pdf file of it?


 
http://rapidshare.com/


----------



## turtle (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool - thanks for letting me know about rapidshare. Anyone who needs the article can download the pdf here

The quality isn't the greatest because I basically faxed it to my computer, but it's readable.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 18, 2008)

turtle said:


> Cool - thanks for letting me know about rapidshare. Anyone who needs the article can download the pdf here
> 
> The quality isn't the greatest because I basically faxed it to my computer, but it's readable.


Thanks, everyone! Looking forward to reading it this AM.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 18, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Be persistent, I've been able to set one up for myself pretty easily.  I prefer AWMA though.  Phonecalls help too.


AWMA responded to a Saturday email already, so that looks promising. Thanks JWL.



			
				ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> If you have a business license, I would recommend KWON. If not, Bold Look will give you a wholesale account without a business license.


Contacted B.L., am waiting to hear. Thanks AoG.


----------



## setboy (Feb 18, 2008)

turtle said:


> Cool - thanks for letting me know about rapidshare. Anyone who needs the article can download the pdf here
> 
> The quality isn't the greatest because I basically faxed it to my computer, but it's readable.



Thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 18, 2008)

turtle said:


> Cool - thanks for letting me know about rapidshare. Anyone who needs the article can download the pdf here
> 
> The quality isn't the greatest because I basically faxed it to my computer, but it's readable.



Thank you.  You're right, it is a bit fuzzy, but readable.  Thanks again.

- Ceicei


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

OK how do I download it. Please simple term. is fine with me.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for uploading the article.

Terry, click on the link, then wait (if you don't want to pay for the article, you have to wait about 30 seconds - when I did it, it said 0.4 minutes).  Then scroll down the chart of why you should pay for the service, and choose "free".  Leave the radio button (circle) on the default setting, and choose "download".

If that doesn't work, let me know and I'll email it to you.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Kacey, I can always count on you.


----------



## turtle (Feb 18, 2008)

Y'all are welcome. Sorry I couldn't get it to be clearer. 

And Terry, it took me a while to figure out the downloading too. Nice site for sharing files, once you figure out how it works.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Turtle! I wasn't able to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Feb 20, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> AWMA responded to a Saturday email already, so that looks promising. Thanks JWL.


 
Ironically in my case, a sales rep from AWMA called me last Friday about setting up an account (which I was all for and had been meaning to do for weeks, but it kept getting pushed further down the ol' ToDo List) he took my e-mail address as well as mailing address, and I have yet to recieve any info from them.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Ironically in my case, a sales rep from AWMA called me last Friday about setting up an account (which I was all for and had been meaning to do for weeks, but it kept getting pushed further down the ol' ToDo List) he took my e-mail address as well as mailing address, and I have yet to recieve any info from them.


*AWMA *account is all set up. *Bold Look* is in the works, too. *KWON *initially responded, but haven't heard again after that. All options would be nice, but it's a good start. And the difference in price is incredible. Thanks to everyone who contributed ideas and a kick in the pants to get me going.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Feb 28, 2008)

For our UK friends, Part two is in this month's issue.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> *AWMA *account is all set up. *Bold Look* is in the works, too. *KWON *initially responded, but haven't heard again after that. All options would be nice, but it's a good start. And the difference in price is incredible. Thanks to everyone who contributed ideas and a kick in the pants to get me going.


 
Excellent!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> For our UK friends, Part two is in this month's issue.


 
I found great things in that article, too!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I found great things in that article, too!


Well, c'mon *Iceman*, can we share again?


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 14, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Well, c'mon *Iceman*, can we share again?


 
I'm not the one who figured out how to post it online.

Oh TURTLE:wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

Come on Turtle wheres the love


----------



## stephen (Mar 14, 2008)

Read about half of it:

1. Prospective students have to email me, I then ask for some personal details and a contact number.

2. I call them, and usually try to dissuade them from coming. 

3. A few then show up anyway, have them watch a class and I try to answer any questions afterward. Although, most people's reasons for training are better served elsewhere: I tell them that.

4. Some still show up after that. If they come more than one more class they tend to stick with it.

I just need to pay rent, about six students will cover that. I get between 4 and a dozen on any particular night.


----------

